# How to format external drive?



## Kipp Jones (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi,
I replaced the internal drive in my S3 with a 1TB new drive. I had an external Toshiba 1TB drive connected to this Tivo before the upgrade. I tried reconnecting it but the S3 does not see the external drive. What can I do to get it to work? I am assuming the external drive needs to be wiped clean to work with the S3??? I have checked the esata cable, tried 2 of them and the drive powers up as normal. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kipp Jones (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, so I found a Toshiba utility and performed a format. The Tivo sees the drive and goes through the setup and restart but the drive never installs. I have tried multiple times. Any thoughts?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Kipp Jones said:


> Ok, so I found a Toshiba utility and performed a format. The Tivo sees the drive and goes through the setup and restart but the drive never installs. I have tried multiple times. Any thoughts?


You can't use a blank drive, it must have the TiVo software installed on it, for external drives it has to be WD with the correct model number.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lessd said:


> You can't use a blank drive, it must have the TiVo software installed on it, for external drives it has to be WD with the correct model number.


I thought S3s did the formatting and installing on eSATA externals themselves without needing anything done to the drive beforehand?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

On the other hand, you said you replaced the internal, but did you restore an image to it first?

When you spread out into multiple threads details get lost.


----------

